# Nyss and that (Hordes - Legion of Everblight)



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Why Warmachine/Hordes
I come from a background of playing Warhammer Fantasy, I have played it for many editions and to be frank 8th Edition is my most and least favourite edition. Many of the issues have been massaged out of the game but ultimately many have also been introduced. More and more lately I have become frustrated with the my Horde beats your Horde I win mentality that I seem to be surrounded by (not necessarily from this forum but from other who shall remain nameless) most of the fun and experimentalism has been taken out of list building and that depresses me.

Warmachine/Hordes has interested me for the last couple of years, there was a small shop across the road from me (honestly it had a wall of stock, counter, two 4x4 tables and a coffee pot) and I spent many a day in there playing Malifaux and wasting away my free time but my eye was constantly dragged to one shelf in particular for one faction and that was due to one image.

Why Legion of Everblight? 








Enough Said!









But no, seriously its the whole army of afflicted Elves and Ogres with Dragonspawn that grabbed me, the fact that their leader is a mutated Ogre with Wings... I was hooked.

First Purchases- The Starting Point
So I have decided to throw myself directly into the game and planned my purchases after deciding on and getting some feedback from a variety of sources, these first purchases gain me the rules, miniature for my initial list as well as the first few (2) expansions and everything that I need to play essentially.

And now a poor blurry Photo - I might get a decent camera/better phone soon








Hordes 2 Player Battle Set 
Legion of Everblight Book
Legion Heavy Warbeast Box
Warspear Chieftan (Unit Attachment)
The Forsaken (Solo) 

Which in total gives me a 35 Point List which looks something like:
Lylyth, Herald of Everblight
Shredder
Shredder
Shredder
Shredder
Carnivean
Ravagore
Blighted Ogrun Warspears (Leader and 4 Grunts)
Warspear Chieftan
The Forsaken

Which is not optimal (or so I am told) by any stretch of the imagination but by this point the Esculation League will have finished and I would have a good idea of what I'm likely to face, how I can combat it and what else I want to spend my money on (I have a few idea's but I'm keeping them to myself)

So in the Two Player Battle Box you receive all the models you would in the Legion Battle Set plus an additional unit of Blighted Ogrun Warspears (and a second army) which amounts to 13 points and forms the starting point (with an addition of The Forsaken) to the Expansion.










Now what I was interested in when looking into the Battle Sets was what is the material like? How are they compared to Games Workshop? Well the plastic is very hardy and there are a lot of mould lines to be cleared up on the Hordes Figures but they seem to be in sensible, easy to reach places and dont require that much trimming/filing to get the edges back. However on the models such as the Shredder patience is needed as they are a little spiny (and cute)










Well that is it from me for the starting point, I have until August 13th to assemble and paint my 15 Point list for my first round of introductory games as I don't want to fall into the playing with an unpainted army trap. So to keep motivation my target in 3 hours time is to have removed the flashing/mould lines and have assembled the force ready for priming (or even get some primer on the figures)

Hopefully will have an update tonight.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

*Choosing my Colour Scheme*

Ok then so everything is now assembled as far as I am wanting to assemble ready for painting, in the past I have had issues with painting fully assembled multi part models and as a result I will complete the full assembly once all the individual components are 'complete'










The models were actually very easy to put together, I did a dry run intending to use blue tac to decide what to glue and what not and with the exception of the Carnivean's arms everything held together on its own using the models plastic tabs that had been moulded on which made things very easy.

So now it is the part that I am looking forwards to the most 

Choosing a colour scheme

I have three that I am currently considering.

1. Studio or Traditional 









2. Reverse of Studio/Traditional









3. Games Workshops Lizardmen 









Personally I am leaning towards skin of the first and the chitin of the 3rd. However I am still sceptical. I may do a traditional scheme with a twist (i.e. make the White Skin more pallid with maybe a Green or Blue tint)

Going to have to sleep on this, once choice I have made however is that I will be basing these models as I go, I have some putty, rocks, static grass and a variety of methods to try for snow bases so should have some fun, maybe even a tutorial.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The first one reminds me of Hive Fleet Leviathon, which is one of my favourite nid schemes. Looking forward to seeing this develop.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok so since I am off work for a few days (neck playing up again - recurring injury) I decided to do a bit more work on the Legion.

Only base coated at this point in time but wanted to see how the base colours worked together

Carnivean









Shredders









I'm liking the pale skin colour with the darker chitin so thinking that I will most likely stick to this theme, my plan is to use a blue ink/wash and apply it to the key elements of the models to give the flesh a little depth and take it from there. Once I am happy with the skin colouration I will begin work on the Chitin (which I just realised the Carnivean's face should be Chitin) and then fine details such as the claws, teeth, tongue, lips etc.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Right so first of all I have corrected the Carnivean's head by painting my Chitin Colour on it, I have also washed the jowls with a pure blue ink as the plan for this guys is slightly different to the shredders. Now on the shredders I have diluted the ink down to a 1:3 ratio and played with the coatings. From Left to right, 4 Coats, 3 Coats, 2 Coat, 1 Coat.










Slightly closer shot of Carni, 4 Coat and 3 Coat









Slightly closer of 3,2,1 coats









I think that 2 coats is probably the best for the look I am after with these guys, so 1 model has another coat and the other two I can pull back with more highlighting then the other two so am not overly concerned, or I can just leave it for a little inconsistency in skin tone as lets face it no two are identical anyway.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok so got the first stage of drybrushing done on the five models that I had started on










Close up of Shredders, decided to leave them various shades of blue tinted white, these will be lightened with a series of bleached bone and white highlights










Carnivean



















More highlights to do here as well


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

I feel perhaps a little responsible for this new project log...glad to see you got into the game so much! Hopefully I'll get around to my Circle stuff soon too, for some consistency in our work. I'm digging the scheme so far! 

Also, to make people hate you, get Absylonia and epic Vayl, as well as angeliuses and ravagores.

However, for a start Blighted Shepherds and Forsaken will make fury management so easy, AND let all your beasts run around maxed out! Crazy stuff (cheating mutated mountain elves...grumble grumble)


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

A litte responsible? This is all on you!

I'm loving it at the moment, the jouneyman league games start 13th so want everything tabletop standard by then and once I see the tables will base appropriately.

For the models I own enough to get me to 35 points, then going to branch off to Bethayne tier lists, after that will start on my malifaux and wait for the rumoured C Space Marines before going further with 40k


----------

